# Hydroleca - fail!



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hiya guys, 

B&Q have stopped selling leca, major pain :devil:

I know pollywog and dartfrog and eBay sell it, but its much more expensive there than it was in B&Q and then theres postage on top! Does anyone know of any shops that sell it? Homebase etc? I need enough to do a 2" layer in two 2x2x2 chondro vivs 

Fankoo :blush:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

garden shops in malls should sell it 
or Ebay


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I got mine from my local garden centre. Part of the 'garden and leisure group' If thats any help.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> garden shops in malls should sell it
> or Ebay


eBays no good for me, but ill check local shops..



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I got mine from my local garden centre. Part of the 'garden and leisure group' If thats any help.


hmm thanks i might try the local wyvale?  x


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

GroWell > Hydroton Clay Pebbles

Hydroponics shops. Very useful for other frog/terrarium related stuff.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I got some from Peter Barrats, which is part of the Wyvale Group. Although it was half price, along with weed barrier and other bits n bobs so I assume its a seasonal line...But it's worth a check anyway.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> GroWell > Hydroton Clay Pebbles
> 
> Hydroponics shops. Very useful for other frog/terrarium related stuff.


you star, thats the cheapest ive see so far by far 



REDDEV1L said:


> I got some from Peter Barrats, which is part of the Wyvale Group. Although it was half price, along with weed barrier and other bits n bobs so I assume its a seasonal line...But it's worth a check anyway.


cheers hun, theres none on the website but its worth a shot


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

you wont find any in wyvales the 2 near me dont sell it and have never heard of it lol,

find a hydroponics shop near you


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If all else fails, gravel works- but it weighs loads.


EDIT: Near where I work in London, there is a little side-street shop that sells all kinds of equipment for hydroponics- all for town vegetable-growing, of course!


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

or do you mean herbs


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You're all missing a really good product here.  Aquaclay Ground.  £12.99 for 10 liters from AquaEssentials, it's pretty much the same thing, just marketed as an aquarium plant substrate.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ten litres is definitely not enough.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> If all else fails, gravel works- but it weighs loads.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Near where I work in London, there is a little side-street shop that sells all kinds of equipment for hydroponics- all for town vegetable-growing, of course!


Ah yes theres one of those near me  ill check it out!



Wolfenrook said:


> You're all missing a really good product here.  Aquaclay Ground.  £12.99 for 10 liters from AquaEssentials, it's pretty much the same thing, just marketed as an aquarium plant substrate.
> 
> Ade



£12.99 for ten litres is WAY more than leca from any of these places lol, pollywog has 10 litres for about 5-6 quid but then its £8 delivery which id rather not pay to be honest so im looking for alternatives


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lermy said:


> or do you mean herbs


Yup- mint, sage, origano etc...:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ten litres is definitely not enough.


It gave me about 2-3 inches depth in a 60cm x 45 cm area.  Well nearly, I did a bit at the front with gravel to make it look nicer. lol

As to it been way more, I already had it, and it only cost me £9.99 for a bag. :Na_Na_Na_Na: It's not as ugly as leca either. lol

As to alternatives, make a false bottom with egg crate (ebay) and waste pipe from B&Q, or use gravel as has been said. lol

Ade


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> Hiya guys,
> 
> B&Q have stopped selling leca, major pain :devil:
> 
> ...


you'll find what you want at a hydroponics store, there are about 6 or so in manchester (hydroton in 10L or more bags)


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, as just said 50 litre bags of hydroton from urban hydroponics in Bolton for £15.00.Also coco coir in 50 litre bags for £12.00.The police will note down your reg number and raid your reptile shed that has showed up on the infra red detector on the police helicopter though!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

shame you`re so far away i have a big bag of hydroton gathering dust.

i was the only person in the grow your own herbs shop not in a kaftan when i bought it and i was getting some well weird looks!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks all, ive found a nice hydroponics place near me that should do it... lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

peterspets said:


> Yep, as just said 50 litre bags of hydroton from urban hydroponics in Bolton for £15.00.Also coco coir in 50 litre bags for £12.00.*The police will note down your reg number and raid your reptile shed that has showed up on the infra red detector on the police helicopter though!*


:lol2: I've always wondered what they make of the light shining out of my flat!


----------

